# PDF / Druckdialog



## Matrepart (24. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schon einwenig hier gesucht, bin aber noch nicht so recht fündig geworden:

Ich habe eine Gui und einen Button darin, über den ich ein PDF öffne.

Ist es möglich, nicht nur die PDF zu öffnen, sondern in gleichem Zuge auch den Druckdialog im Acrobat Reader ?
( Also praktisch: Klicke ich den Button, öffnet sich das PDF und der Druckendialog, sodass ich nur noch Ok klicken muss, damit das Dokument gedruckt wird. )

Sofern müsste ich dann auch den Acrobat über Java ansprechen, oder ?

Ideen ?

Vielen Dank,
Grüße


----------



## Ariol (24. Jan 2008)

Den Reader über mit den Parametern /p und /h aufrufen.

Z.b.:
"C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Acrobat\Acrobat.exe" /p /h <datei.pdf>"

Wie du Programme über Kommandozeile aufrufst solltest du schnell rausfinden.

Alternativ gibt es auch Java-Libraries für PDFs.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Jan 2008)

du kannst auch so deine pdf öffnen

```
Desktop.getDesktop().open( new File("pfad/name.pdf") );
```

aber wie du direkt in den druckdialog kommst weiß ich nicht...
aber du kannst aus java raus deine pdf gleich drucken je nach drucker musst du die halt noch convertieren


----------



## *Hendrik (24. Jan 2008)

Wenn Du das PDF-File nur drucken willst und Java 1.6 verwendest könntest Du auch die Desktop-Klasse verwenden:


```
try{
       Desktop.getDesktop().print(pdfFile);
} catch (Exception e) {
        e.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------

